# VulkanBike Eifel-Marathon Daun



## ActionGourmet (17. Juni 2019)

Hier geht es um den jährlich stattfindende MTB-Marathon in der Efel.
Folgende Streckenlängen werden angeboten:
-Ultra-Strecke: 100 km 2300 hm
-Marathon-Strecke: 85 km 2000 hm
-Halbmarathon: 65 km 1300 hm
-Sport-Track: 38 km 900 hm
-GesundlandLand-Strecke: 20 km 500 hm
-E-Bike-Challenge
Alle Infos unter: www.vulkan.bike


----------



## ActionGourmet (17. Juni 2019)

Hallo,
mein Name ist Martin. Seit heute arbeite ich für die Agentur inMedia, dem Organisator der VulkanBike Eifel-Marathon. 
Der VulkanBike Eifel-Marathon inklusive  Deutschen MTB-Meisterschaft findet dieses Jahr am 6. & 7. September 2019 rund um Daun statt. 
Wenn Ihr Fragen und/oder Anregungen an uns habt, stehe ich Euch gerne zur Verfügung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dvt (17. Juni 2019)

Hallo Martin,
hat sich mittlerweile was an der Toilettensituation geändert?
Als ich noch teilgenommen habe, gab es nur diesen einen Toilettenwagen und immer eine riesige Schlange davor.


----------



## ActionGourmet (18. Juni 2019)

dvt schrieb:


> Hallo Martin,
> hat sich mittlerweile was an der Toilettensituation geändert?
> Als ich noch teilgenommen habe, gab es nur diesen einen Toilettenwagen und immer eine riesige Schlange davor.



Hallo @dvt,
da ich in dem Projekt noch ganz neu bin, fehelen mir die Infos. Mein Ansprechpartner ist diese Woche dummerweise gerade in Urlaub. Ich melde mich anfang nächster Woche. - Sorry.


----------



## ActionGourmet (18. Juni 2019)

...so ich habe die Infos bekommen: Seit 2 Jahren werden die Duschen und somit auch die Toiletten am Sonntag bereits um 7.00 Uhr morgens geöffnet, somit sollten die Staus am Toilettencontainer Geschichte sein.


----------



## dvt (18. Juni 2019)

Das klingt gut!
Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Peter88 (18. Juni 2019)

Hallo 

Hat sich die 100 km Strecke im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr verändert?

Nicht das es nötig war 
Möchte ich nur gerne wissen 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## ActionGourmet (18. Juni 2019)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hat sich die 100 km Strecke im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr verändert?
> 
> ...



Hallo Peter,
die Strecke ist zu 2018 identisch. Sie ist auch die Strecke der Deutschen Meisterschaft für Männer und Frauen. 
Grüße
Martin


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Juni 2019)

ActionGourmet schrieb:


> Hier geht es um den jährlich stattfindende MTB-Marathon in der Efel.
> Folgende Streckenlängen werden angeboten:
> -Ultra-Strecke: 100 km 2300 hm
> -Marathon-Strecke: 85 km 2000 hm
> ...



Wie war das: wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten  Nix für ungut


----------



## ActionGourmet (31. Juli 2019)




----------



## ActionGourmet (3. August 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (5. August 2019)

Hallo Martin,

bin Teil des Firebike-Teams, und ich / wir werden unsere Fahrer (unter anderem auch Peter) zur DM unterstützen, daher wäre es zur Planung gut, wenn wir im Vorfeld einen Plan / Karte bezüglich der Verpflegungsstellen erhalten könnten.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Dirk


----------



## ActionGourmet (6. August 2019)

Hallo Dirk,
Infos zur Strecke und zu den Verpflegungsstationen werden wir noch auf die Homepage wwww.vulkan.bike stellen.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (6. August 2019)

Hi,

ok, danke. Dann schaue ich gelegentlich da vorbei.


----------



## bjanbi (7. August 2019)

Und wieder einmal hat es der BDR nicht geschafft, für die Senioren 3 und Senioren 4 eigene Wertungen aufzustellen.  Bestimmt liegt es an den hohen Kosten für zwei weitere Meistertrikots und sechs Medaillen. Bei den Strassenmeisterschaften geht es doch auch, warum nicht beim Mountainbike?


----------



## sinux (23. August 2019)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo einen GPX Track für die aktuelle Marathon (85/2000) Strecke?
Finde leider auf der vulkan.bike Homepage nichts. Ich habe immer gerne für ein Rennen das Höhenprofil auf dem Edge.....


----------



## ActionGourmet (23. August 2019)

Den GPX-Track geben wir nicht raus, da Teile der Strecke NUR für das Rennen freigegeben werden und ansonsten NICHT befahren werden sollen.
Die Höhenprofile findest Du hier: https://www.vulkan.bike/hoehenprofile/ 
Ansonsten einfach Youtube suchen. Die Strecke hat sich zu 2018 kaum geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bois_Wood (25. August 2019)

Ich komme nochmal auf die Toilettensituation zu sprechen. Dass diese bereits um 7 Uhr geöffnet werden, ändert ja nichts an der Tatsache, dass es rund um die diversen Startzeiten zuletzt immer zu Engpässen kam, da letztlich deutlich zu wenige Toiletten vorhanden waren. 
Ist in dieser Hinsicht aufgerüstet worden?

Grüße


----------



## EDA (26. August 2019)

Ich habe mich zur Deutschen Meisterschaft angemeldet und das Startgeld bereits gezahlt. Leider kann ich mich unter BR-Timing nicht in der Teilnehmerliste finden. Oder sind die Starter für die Deutsche Meisterschaft hier nicht gelistet. Wo kann ich dann die Teilnehmerliste einsehen bzw. sehen, das ich sicher gemeldet bin?


----------



## Berrrnd (26. August 2019)

__





						rad-net.de -
					






					www.rad-net.de
				




meldeschluss zur dm war gestern.


> Veröffentlichung der *Startlisten im Internet www.rad-net.de*, nach Meldeschluss und Überprüfung der Startberechtigung durch den Koordinator.








__





						runtix.com – VulkanBike Eifel-Marathon 2019 mit 3. TrailPark JugendCup
					

runtix by CODERESEARCH, Onlineanmeldung, Teilnehmerlisten, Ergebnisse, Sportveranstaltungen, Sportzeitnahme




					coderesearch.com
				





> *DM Starter bitte ausschließlich über radnet anmelden*


----------



## EDA (26. August 2019)

Bin über Radnet angemeldet. Aber wo siehe ich da die Liste aller Teilnehmer? Bei BR Timing scheinen mir die Teilnehmer der DM nicht gelistet zu sein.


----------



## Berrrnd (26. August 2019)

lies noch mal meinen erstes zitat.

wir haben jetzt 12 stunden nach meldeschluss.


----------



## ActionGourmet (26. August 2019)

sebrock schrieb:


> Ich komme nochmal auf die Toilettensituation zu sprechen. Dass diese bereits um 7 Uhr geöffnet werden, ändert ja nichts an der Tatsache, dass es rund um die diversen Startzeiten zuletzt immer zu Engpässen kam, da letztlich deutlich zu wenige Toiletten vorhanden waren.
> Ist in dieser Hinsicht aufgerüstet worden?
> 
> Grüße



Also, die Toiletten "Am Forum" und im Schwimmbad sollen früh morgens geöffnet sein.


----------



## sinux (27. August 2019)

GPX Tracks sind anscheinend nun doch verfügbar




__





						Höhenprofile & Streckeninfos - VulkanBike Eifel-Marathon
					

Für jeden Biker ist etwas dabei: 100Km, 85Km, 65Km, 35Km, 30Km, 20Km. Hier findet Ihr die Höhenprofile und die Streckeninfos die Ihr braucht.




					www.vulkan.bike
				




und auf GPSies


----------



## Peter88 (28. August 2019)

https://static.rad-net.de/html/bdr/meisterschaften/18-bdr/offroad/dm_xcm_meldeliste_alle-klassen.pdf


----------



## EDA (28. August 2019)

Das ist die Startliste vom letzten Jahr.


----------



## Nofaith (28. August 2019)

Hallo Martin,

mal eine grundsätzliche Frage zum Vulkanbike. 2001 bin ich das erstemal hier gestartet (wohne in der Region), auch damals war's schon ein großer Event mit ca. 1000 Teilnehmern trotz der Anschläge wenige Tage vorher (das Rahmenprogramm viel aus). Das ganze fühlte sich die ersten Jahre sehr familiär an bis das Orga-Team sich veränderte. Es folgten mehrere Tages-Rennen, DM, Wertungsläufe für Nachbarländer,...

Wird das mal irgendwann entschlackt? Man fühlt sich nur noch als Sponsor für Team bzw. Lizensfahrer, eine getrennte Wertung für Hobby-Piloten wäre ein Anfang.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cornells (28. August 2019)

https://static.rad-net.de/html/bdr/...d/dm-xcm-2019_alle-klassen-meldeliste-daun_v1 

Mal eine Frage zum Start der DM Rennen. 
Werden die einzelnen Klassen eigene Startzeiten haben?


----------



## ActionGourmet (29. August 2019)

Cornells schrieb:


> https://static.rad-net.de/html/bdr/...d/dm-xcm-2019_alle-klassen-meldeliste-daun_v1
> 
> Mal eine Frage zum Start der DM Rennen.
> Werden die einzelnen Klassen eigene Startzeiten haben?


@Cornells es wird verschiedene Startblöcke mit ca. 5 min Abstand geben.


----------



## ActionGourmet (29. August 2019)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Hallo Martin,
> 
> mal eine grundsätzliche Frage zum Vulkanbike. 2001 bin ich das erstemal hier gestartet (wohne in der Region), auch damals war's schon ein großer Event mit ca. 1000 Teilnehmern trotz der Anschläge wenige Tage vorher (das Rahmenprogramm viel aus). Das ganze fühlte sich die ersten Jahre sehr familiär an bis das Orga-Team sich veränderte. Es folgten mehrere Tages-Rennen, DM, Wertungsläufe für Nachbarländer,...
> 
> ...


Hallo Uwe,
ich verstehe Deine Frage nicht ganz. Was meinst Du mit "entschlackt"? Meinst Du ob man eher wieder zu einem reinen Hobbyrennen zurück will? Soweit ich weis eher nicht. Die Veranstaltung ist gewachsen und zunehmend professioneller geworden. Es wäre schade dies einfach wieder zu kippen.
Wenn Du ein "Rennen" das eher einen familieren Tourencharakter hat suchst, dann schau Dir mal den Wasgau.Bike Marathon an. Dieser dürfte Deinen Vorstellungen entsprechen. www.wasgau.bike
Viele Grüße
Martin

Nachtrag: Ich habe gerade mit den Verantwortlichen gesprochen. Es gibt bei allen Strecken Wertungen in den verschiedenen Altersklassen. Somit sollten die Chancen für alle gegeben sein. Natürlich wird besonders die diesjährige Veranstaltung, wegen der DM professioneller sein. Nächstes Jahr wird es wieder familiärer werden.


----------



## ActionGourmet (29. August 2019)

Die GPX-files der Strecken und die Zufahrten zu den Verpflegungspunkten sind online:





						Höhenprofile & Streckeninfos - VulkanBike Eifel-Marathon
					

Für jeden Biker ist etwas dabei: 100Km, 85Km, 65Km, 35Km, 30Km, 20Km. Hier findet Ihr die Höhenprofile und die Streckeninfos die Ihr braucht.




					www.vulkan.bike


----------



## Nofaith (29. August 2019)

@ActionGourmet

"entschlacken" =>Lizenzsfahrer werden seperat gewertet, somit hat der Hobby-Radler mit seinen Fahrleistungen auch mal wieder eine Chance sich was zu erradeln (Preisgeld, etc). Technisch relativ simpel, einfach bei der Anmeldung abzufragen. Gibt's bei anderen Veranstaltungen auch schon und finde ich persönlich super. Denn die meisten von uns fahren ohne Sponsoring, Coaching,...

Wasgau kenne ich, trotzdem Danke. Touren fahren bauche ich nicht...


----------



## ActionGourmet (29. August 2019)

Nofaith schrieb:


> @ActionGourmet
> 
> "entschlacken" =>Lizenzsfahrer werden seperat gewertet, somit hat der Hobby-Radler mit seinen Fahrleistungen auch mal wieder eine Chance sich was zu erradeln (Preisgeld, etc). Technisch relativ simpel, einfach bei der Anmeldung abzufragen. Gibt's bei anderen Veranstaltungen auch schon und finde ich persönlich super. Denn die meisten von uns fahren ohne Sponsoring, Coaching,...
> 
> Wasgau kenne ich, trotzdem Danke. Touren fahren bauche ich nicht...


Danke für Deine Antwort. Ich werde es mal in die Nachbesprechung mit rein nehmen. Das Problem ist, dass wir jetzt schon soviele Klassen auf den verschiedenen Strecken haben.
Schau mal hier: https://www.vulkan.bike/ausschreibung/
Wir werden jetzt schon fast nichtmehr mit den Siegerehrungen fertig. 
Ich kann Dich aber sehr gut verstehen. Radsport kann frustrierend sein. Ich fahre selbst (Enduro-) Rennen und habe da auch keinerlei Chancen in die Top5.


----------



## ActionGourmet (29. August 2019)

Hier noch einige Streckenpreviews:


----------



## EDA (5. September 2019)

Ab wann kann man morgen/ Freitags die Startnummern abholen? Im Programm steht nur Samstag ab 7 Uhr. Am Freitag ist das bestimmt auch möglich, oder?


----------



## ActionGourmet (5. September 2019)

EDA schrieb:


> Ab wann kann man morgen/ Freitags die Startnummern abholen? Im Programm steht nur Samstag ab 7 Uhr. Am Freitag ist das bestimmt auch möglich, oder?
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionGourmet (9. September 2019)




----------



## ActionGourmet (9. September 2019)

Die Bilder von Euch die während der Rennen gemacht wurden, findet Ihr hier: https://beta.sportograf.com/de/event/5361


----------



## ActionGourmet (23. März 2020)

Wir sind bereits am planen und die ersten Vorbereitungen starten. Wir hoffen, dass bis im September 2020 das Thema Corona Geschichte ist. Keep your fingers crossed. Und vorallem: Bleibt gesund! Alle Infos unter www.vulkan.bike


----------



## ActionGourmet (22. Mai 2020)

#wiederda : Auch der trailpark Vulkaneifel erwacht wieder aus der Corona-Schockstarre.
Wir haben die Zeit genutzt eine neue kostenlose Broschüre zu den bikefreundlichen Betrieben zu erstellen.
Weitere Infos & kostenfreie Bestellung:








						Broschüre Bikefreundliche Gastgeber in der Vulkaneifel
					

Unsere Broschüre „Bikefreundliche Gastgeber“ beinhaltet Gastgeber in der Vulkaneifel die ihr Angebot auf die Bedürfnisse der Mountainbiker abgestimmt haben.




					www.vulkan.bike


----------



## ActionGourmet (6. August 2020)

5 Wochen vor dem Vulkan.Bike sieht es trotz Covid-19 gut aus für die Veranstaltung!
Hier seht Ihr die Besprechung mit allen involvierten Behörden, Organisationen und der organisierenden Agentur inMEDIA. Alle Infos & Anmeldung unter www.vulkan.bike





Archivbild aus 2019


----------



## ActionGourmet (6. August 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cornells (6. August 2020)

ActionGourmet schrieb:


> 5 Wochen vor dem Vulkan.Bike sieht es trotz Covid-19 gut aus für die Veranstaltung!
> Hier seht Ihr die Besprechung mit allen involvierten Behörden, Organisationen und der organisierenden Agentur inMEDIA. Alle Infos & Anmeldung unter www.vulkan.bike
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1094649



Ist dieser Post euer Ernst??? 
Sehen die 1,5m in der Startaufstellung auch so aus ...


----------



## Dirk Nennen (6. August 2020)

Cornells schrieb:


> Ist dieser Post euer Ernst???
> Sehen die 1,5m in der Startaufstellung auch so aus ...



   
Eifel-Zollstöcke sind halt kleiner.


----------



## pacechris (6. August 2020)

ActionGourmet schrieb:


> 5 Wochen vor dem Vulkan.Bike sieht es trotz Covid-19 gut aus für die Veranstaltung!
> Hier seht Ihr die Besprechung mit allen involvierten Behörden, Organisationen und der organisierenden Agentur inMEDIA. Alle Infos & Anmeldung unter www.vulkan.bike
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1094649



EDIT....wegen möp ?


----------



## ActionGourmet (6. August 2020)

Nein, das ist ein Archivbild aus dem letzten Jahr. Natürlich achten wir auf alle Hygieneregeln. Sorry, das hatte ich in der Eile vergessen dazu zu schreiben.
Hier der Link zum Original-Post auf Facebook:


----------



## pacechris (6. August 2020)

ActionGourmet schrieb:


> Nein, das ist ein Archivbild aus dem letzten Jahr. Natürlich achten wir auf alle Hygieneregeln. Sorry, das hatte ich in der Eile vergessen dazu zu schreiben.
> Hier der Link zum Original-Post auf Facebook:


Ahhh...macht doch sowas nicht ?


----------



## Renn Maus (2. September 2020)

ActionGourmet schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1094652


Finde ich gut von Euch gelöst und ich freue mich auf die Veranstalltung!


----------



## ActionGourmet (2. September 2020)

Danke. Wir freuen uns auch schon. Viel Erfolg & sturzfreies Rennen.


----------



## -Robert- (3. September 2020)

Hi! Überlege "spontan" mitzufahren.

Leider nur noch die 100km verfügbar - die 38km sind mir zu kurz...

Hätte da noch ein paar Fragen:

besteht die Chance, dass noch Meldungen des Marathon gestrichen werden weil das Startgeld nicht in einer angemessenen Zeit bezahlt wurde?
wäre vor Ort noch ein Wechsel auf eine kurze Distanz vorstellbar, falls bis dahin nicht alle Gemeldeten bezahlt haben?
bei den 100km: Start ab 9, laut Ausschreibung MUSS die Startnummer bis 8 abgeholt werden? ("bis eine Stunde vor dem jeweiligen Start") - bzw. bis wann wird das Starterpaket zugeschickt?
bei den 100km: gibt es ein Zeitmaximum/Cut Off Time?
Anmeldung U11 Rennen: kostenlos? Jungen und Mädchen werden gemeinsam gewertet?

Vielen Dank!

Grüße
Robert


----------



## ActionGourmet (3. September 2020)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Hi! Überlege "spontan" mitzufahren.
> 
> Leider nur noch die 100km verfügbar - die 38km sind mir zu kurz...
> 
> ...


Hallo Robert,
durch COVID-19 ist dieses Jahr leider alles etwas anderst. Aktuell warte ich noch auf eine Rückmeldung vom Chef, aber soviel vorab: 
-Ein Wechsel vor Ort wird def. nicht möglich sein, da auf Grund der Hygienemasnahmen die Anzahl der Teilnehmer genau festgelegt sind. 

Die Startnummern wurden gestern in die Post gegben und erreichen die gemeldeten Fahrer die nächsten Tage.
Bei eingang der Zahlung wird das Starterpaket zeitnah verschickt.
-Cut-Off-Time 16.00 Uhr, es gibt ein Besenquad
- U11 kann aktuell für 25 Euro nachgemeldetr werden. Es gibt keine Unterscheidung zwischen M/J
Wenn Du Dich noch anmelden möchtest, beeile Dich. Da die Anmeldung in Kürze schließt. 
Bitte hab/habt Verständnis, dass wir dieses Jahr unter den gg. Umständen so unflexibel sind. Wir sind heilfroh, dass wir das Rennen überhaupt hinbekommen. 
Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## Leggy (3. September 2020)

Habe gerade unerwartet ein Päckchen erhalten...
Danke dafür!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Robert- (3. September 2020)

Meine zwei Mädels und ich sind jetzt seit heute morgen angemeldet - wird noch mal ne zweite Charge Starterpakete verschickt oder holen wir die dann doch vor Ort ab?
Können alle auf nen schicken Buff hoffen?


----------



## Leggy (4. September 2020)

Ich glaube dass der Grund für den Anmeldeschluss am Samstag ist dass alle Starterpakete verschickt werden müssen und den Buff bekommen bestimmt auch alle wenn ich das Beiblatt zu den Coronamassnahmen richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## Leggy (4. September 2020)




----------



## Haard_and_Heavy (4. September 2020)

Ganz ganz lieben Dank an das Orga-Team, dass es auch in diesem Jahr (hoffentlich) wieder klappen wird!


----------



## ActionGourmet (5. September 2020)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Meine zwei Mädels und ich sind jetzt seit heute morgen angemeldet - wird noch mal ne zweite Charge Starterpakete verschickt oder holen wir die dann doch vor Ort ab?
> Können alle auf nen schicken Buff hoffen?


Also sofern Ihr angemeldet seid, ja. Alle Teilnehmer erhalten noch ihr Starterkit per Post.


----------



## ActionGourmet (5. September 2020)

Ich bin gestern noch die 37 km Strecke abgefahren. Sehr gute Bedingungen, nur an ein paar vereinzelten Stellen mal ne Pfütze.


----------



## Otzi (6. September 2020)

Hallo,

bin zum ersten Mal in Daun,  fahre die 85 km.

Kann mir jemand was zur Strecke sagen, z.B. Anteil Trails zu Schotterwegen ect.?

Gibt es Trinkflaschen an der Verpflegung?

Gruß und Danke im voraus...


----------



## sinux (7. September 2020)

Bin letztes Jahr die Strecke gefahren. Würde sagen 3/4 Schotter.
Verpflegung ist hier beschrieben





						Konzept 2020 - VulkanBike-Marathon & TrailPark Vulkaneifel
					






					www.vulkan.bike
				



Und sollte auch bei Deinen Startunterlagen bei liegen.
Ansonsten viel Spaß am Samstag - bin auch am Start.


----------



## ActionGourmet (7. September 2020)

Danke @sinux 

Die Anmeldung wurde heute geschlossen. Eine Nachmeldung vor Ort ist auf Grund der COVID-Maßnahmen leider NICHT möglich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. September 2020)

sinux schrieb:


> Würde sagen 3/4 Schotter


+24% Teer ... bleiben 1% für Trails


----------



## sinux (7. September 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> +24% Teer ... bleiben 1% für Trails



Ich verbessere mich 3/4 Schotter u. Teer


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. September 2020)

25 %  Trailanteil ? Sicher ?


----------



## -Robert- (7. September 2020)

Gerade kommt die Nachricht, dass die Lizenzfahrer nach vorne sortiert werden - wird sicherlich im Schnitt Sinn machen.

Dennoch eine Frage zu der Startaufstellung:
50er Blöcke mit 5x 10er Gruppen - beim Ultra sind es wenn ich das richtig überschaue 7 Blöcke a 50 Starter

Wann fängt für mich denn die Zeitmessung an?

mit Start der ersten Gruppe des ersten Blocks
mit Start der ersten Gruppe meines Blocks
mit Start meiner Gruppe
mit Überfahren der Startlinie
?


----------



## ActionGourmet (7. September 2020)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Gerade kommt die Nachricht, dass die Lizenzfahrer nach vorne sortiert werden - wird sicherlich im Schnitt Sinn machen.
> 
> Dennoch eine Frage zu der Startaufstellung:
> 50er Blöcke mit 5x 10er Gruppen - beim Ultra sind es wenn ich das richtig überschaue 7 Blöcke a 50 Starter
> ...


Mit Überfahren des Erstens des Blocks. Wobei der Start auf den ersten Metern neutralisiert (Führungsquad) ist.


----------



## sinux (8. September 2020)

@ActionGourmet : Gibt es die Möglichkeit einen Startplatz weiterzugeben? Ein Bekannter kann nicht mitfahren, ein anderer möchte gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionGourmet (8. September 2020)

sinux schrieb:


> @ActionGourmet : Gibt es die Möglichkeit einen Startplatz weiterzugeben? Ein Bekannter kann nicht mitfahren, ein anderer möchte gerne.


Bitte schreib eine Mail mit den entsprechenden Daten an [email protected]
Sollte gehen, bei rechtzeitiger Umschreibung. Also zeitnah.


----------



## -Robert- (8. September 2020)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Meine zwei Mädels und ich sind jetzt seit heute morgen angemeldet - wird noch mal ne zweite Charge Starterpakete verschickt oder holen wir die dann doch vor Ort ab?
> Können alle auf nen schicken Buff hoffen?





ActionGourmet schrieb:


> Also sofern Ihr angemeldet seid, ja. Alle Teilnehmer erhalten noch ihr Starterkit per Post.


Das hat leider nur teilweise geklappt. Die Startnummern waren heute in der Post - leider gänzlich ohne die Buffs. Aus dem Anschreiben geht auch hervor, dass das so gedacht ist, wobei die Formulierung auch schon vermuten lässt, dass der Verfasser die Enttäuschung vorausgeahnt hätte. Meine Mädels haben jedenfalls sparsam geguckt. - Mein Fehler, ich hätte ihnen nicht die Fotos von den Starterpaketen zeigen sollen.
Hoffen wir auf gutes Wetter Samstag.


----------



## ActionGourmet (9. September 2020)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Das hat leider nur teilweise geklappt. Die Startnummern waren heute in der Post - leider gänzlich ohne die Buffs. Aus dem Anschreiben geht auch hervor, dass das so gedacht ist, wobei die Formulierung auch schon vermuten lässt, dass der Verfasser die Enttäuschung vorausgeahnt hätte. Meine Mädels haben jedenfalls sparsam geguckt. - Mein Fehler, ich hätte ihnen nicht die Fotos von den Starterpaketen zeigen sollen.
> Hoffen wir auf gutes Wetter Samstag.


Ich habe gerade mal in der Zentrale nachgefragt. Leider haben wir keine Buffs mehr, ansonsten hätte ich Deinen Mädels noch welche zuschicken lassen. Ich wünsche Euch trotzdem viel Spaß. Das Wetter soll ja traumhaft werden.


----------



## Haard_and_Heavy (9. September 2020)

Hallo, 

wichtig wäre noch zu erwähnen, dass auch jene die kein Halstuch mehr bekommen konnten, unbedingt mit Mund-Nasenschutz starten.

Ich hatte Mitte August bei Inmedia angerufen um zu erfahren wann die Starterpakete versendet würden und man sagte mir am bzw. ab dem 28.08.
Grund war, dass wir schon am 09.09. anreisen wollten.
Da wir dann schon am 08.09. anreisen konnten und am 02.09. noch nichts angekommen ist, habe ich nochmal nachgehakt und die Pakete sollten am selben Tag evtl. schon teilweise rausgegangen sein.
Erwähnt wurde da jedoch, das ich - sollte ich die Voranmeldefrist verpasst haben - nur noch die Startnummer zugesendet bekomme.
War aber wohl in den letzten Jahren auch so, das Nachmelder kein Präsent mehr erhalten.
Aber wie auch immer, Hauptsache ist doch das es Samstag  stattfindet.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (9. September 2020)

Hallo,
gibt es die Möglichkeit den U9,11,13 Rundkurs vorher zu begehen, weil hierzu keine Infos außer Distanz und Höhenmeter veröffentlicht wurden?


----------



## Leggy (9. September 2020)

Ich habe irgendwo gelesen dass es als Getränk nur ISO in Flaschen gibt. Gibt's evtl auch Wasser? Möchte nach meinem wasgaudilemma vom letzten Jahr nichts trinken von dem ich nicht weiss wie ich's vertrage.


----------



## ActionGourmet (9. September 2020)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gibt es die Möglichkeit den U9,11,13 Rundkurs vorher zu begehen, weil hierzu keine Infos außer Distanz und Höhenmeter veröffentlicht wurden?


Sollte möglich sein.


----------



## ActionGourmet (9. September 2020)

Leggy schrieb:


> Ich habe irgendwo gelesen dass es als Getränk nur ISO in Flaschen gibt. Gibt's evtl auch Wasser? Möchte nach meinem wasgaudilemma vom letzten Jahr nichts trinken von dem ich nicht weiss wie ich's vertrage.


Ich befürchte nicht. Bau Dir 2 Flaschen dran oder nimm einen Trinkruksack. Somit solltest Du auf min.  1,5l kommen. Das sollte reichen.


----------



## Leggy (10. September 2020)

Leider nicht, habe letzten Samstag getestet wie weit ich mit drei Litern komme. Nach 50 km war ich trocken (Ja, bin Fett). Aber gut dass ich bescheid weiss, so kann ich mir in Weiersbach ne private Wassertankstelle organisieren.


----------



## ActionGourmet (10. September 2020)

*An alle die KEIN Buff bekommen habe:*
Ich habe gerade die Rückmeldung bekommen, dass alle die ANGEMELDET sind und KEINEN Buff bekommen haben, unter [email protected] noch einen OHNE Zusatzkosten anfordern können. Wir haben nochmals nachgeordert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otzi (10. September 2020)

Hmnn, heute immer noch kein Starterpaket bekommen...

wenn es morgen auch nicht kommt, bekommt man dann am Samstag vor Ort6 eine Ersatz-Startnummer?

Gruß Otzi


----------



## ActionGourmet (10. September 2020)

Otzi schrieb:


> Hmnn, heute immer noch kein Starterpaket bekommen...
> 
> wenn es morgen auch nicht kommt, bekommt man dann am Samstag vor Ort6 eine Ersatz-Startnummer?
> 
> Gruß Otzi



JA. Auf dem Marktplatz warten wir auf alle die ihre Unterlagen nicht rechtzeitig bekommen haben.


----------



## pacechris (10. September 2020)

edit


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (11. September 2020)

Wir hatten leider auch keinen Buff mehr im Starterpaket, habe eben mal eine Mail an die angegebene Adresse versandt, hoffentlich noch rechtzeitig.


----------



## Schlammcatcher (12. September 2020)

War ein schönes Rennen. Beim Start war alles sehr diszipliniert abgelaufen, allerdings gibt's immer noch Umweltschweine, die ihren Scheiß auf den Trail werfen.


----------



## -Robert- (13. September 2020)

Auch von uns vielen herzlichen Dank!

Es hat der ganzen Familie Spass gemacht und meine Größere ist sogar auf dem Treppchen gelandet. Und der Papa ist mit seiner Zeit auch zufrieden.

Vielen Dank an die vielen Helfer, vom THW, den Rettungsdiensten und Andere, die überall an den neuralgischen Punkten saßen und standen, einen warnten, den Weg wiesen oder nur mit ein paar freundlichen Worten Mut machten!
Vielen Dank an die Helfer an den Verpflegungsstationen, die einen schnell und trotz Dauerstresses freundlich die Flaschen angereicht, gefüllt und mit einem Snack versehen haben!
Vielen Dank an die Leute die die Strecke ausgezeichnet ausgezeichnet haben! Ich habe immer gewusst wo's langgeht! Das war top!
Vielen Dank an die Leuten im Start/Ziel-Bereich - die Orga am Start war top und auch im Ziel gab's noch Getränke und ne Banane gegen den leeren Magen!
Vielen Dank an die/den Sicherheitsdienst-Mitarbeiter im Start/Ziel, der auch uns freundlich nach dem Zieleinlauf im Gespräch mit anderen Bikern dran erinnerte den MNS wieder zu benutzen! Recht hatte er.
Fragen:

Ab 17 Uhr ist auf Facebook Siegerehrung. Heißt dass, einfach "konsumieren" oder ist da irgend was Interaktives zu erwarten?

Anregungen:

Sprudelwasser und Apfelschorle an den Verpflegungspunkten ist nicht optimal, zumal Nürnbergquelle als Sponsor doch eigentlich auch zumindest was isotonisches im Programm gehabt hätte!? Nur Sprudel reicht nicht und die Apfelschorle ging mir dann doch irgendwie auf den Magen.
E-MTB DM: sicher für euch eine Auszeichnung den Zuschlag zu bekommen (wobei der BDR dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich sowieso händeringend mutige Veranstalter sucht) - aber die Leute waren gefühlt fehl am Platz. E-Biker, die nach 85km einen bergauf überholen (durchaus auch "rücksichtslos"), um in der nächsten Abfahrt bei der ersten Wurzel zu stehen. Das Spiel wiederholte sich mit einer Bikerin x-mal. Ein E-Biker, der kurz vor dem Zielberg quer auf der schmalen Fussgängerbrücke über die 257/421 (am "Bahnhofsweg" nach dem Maare-Mosel-Radweg) stand hat mir Mega-Krämpfe beschehrt. Und sowieso E-Biker und XCM Fahrer auf einer Veranstaltung zusammenzubringen ist wie militante Veganer zum (Fleisch-)Grillen einzuladen.
Bis nächstes Jahr!

P.S. Vielen Dank auch an den Streckenposten, der meine Frau auf dem Handy angerufen hat als meine jüngere Tochter während des Kinderrennens von einer anderen Fahrerin abgeräumt wurde und gestürzt war - die Nummer war in der Anmeldung abgefragt worden und ich finde es großartig, dass die Streckenposten dann entsprechend die Daten zeitnah zur Hand hatten! Das spricht für eine super Orga auch im Hintergrund! ??


----------



## ActionGourmet (13. September 2020)

Vielen Dank für die vielen lieben Worte. Ich gebe es weiter.
Hier die virtuelle Siegerehrung: Herzlichen Dank an Euch und Euer Diszipliniertes Verhalten. Ihr ward toll!!!??


----------



## Haard_and_Heavy (13. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann mich dem Lob voll und ganz anschließen.
Ich denke, die Worte sprechen für alle Teilnehmer.
Danke Danke Danke

Hier ein paar Eindrücke:













LG Jürgen (Start-# 3011 ;-) )


----------



## TheJabezz (14. September 2020)

Hey muss auch nen Lob aussprechen an euch ?
War mein erster Vulkanbike Marathon und sicher nicht der letzte.

Leider gab es ca. 2 Stunden nach den Profis keine Getränke oder etwas zu Essen im Ziel. Das kenne ich normal etwas anders 

Die VPs fand ich ganz gut organisiert aber mein Magen fand die Apfelschorle nicht so super ?

Hoffe das nächste Jahr wird’s den Marathon wieder ohne Corona geben ?

PS
Es gibt immer noch Schweine die ihren Müll im ganzen Wald entsorgen ?‍♂️?‍♂️?‍♂️?‍♂️?‍♂️?‍♂️?‍♂️?‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haard_and_Heavy (14. September 2020)

Unglaublich, 5 Leute haben schon für 2021 gebucht! Zwei davon den Sport Track. ;-)





LG J.


----------



## ActionGourmet (16. September 2020)

Die Bilder des Streckenfotografen sind online:  https://www.sportograf.com/de/event/6348


----------



## Schlammcatcher (16. September 2020)

-Robert- schrieb:


> E-MTB DM: sicher für euch eine Auszeichnung den Zuschlag zu bekommen (wobei der BDR dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich sowieso händeringend mutige Veranstalter sucht) - aber die Leute waren gefühlt fehl am Platz. E-Biker, die nach 85km einen bergauf überholen (durchaus auch "rücksichtslos"), um in der nächsten Abfahrt bei der ersten Wurzel zu stehen. Das Spiel wiederholte sich mit einer Bikerin x-mal. Ein E-Biker, der kurz vor dem Zielberg quer auf der schmalen Fussgängerbrücke über die 257/421 (am "Bahnhofsweg" nach dem Maare-Mosel-Radweg) stand hat mir Mega-Krämpfe beschehrt. Und sowieso E-Biker und XCM Fahrer auf einer Veranstaltung zusammenzubringen ist wie militante Veganer zum (Fleisch-)Grillen einzuladen...



Über die Teilnahme von E-Bikern bei einem solchen Event, wo hauptsächlich "normale" Biker um eine gute Platzierung kämpfen oder einfach nur in Würde im Ziel ankommen möchten, muss in der Tat diskutiert werden. So krass habe ich das jetzt nicht erlebt, allerdings hat es im Fahrerfeld einige abfällige Äußerungen gegeben, als ein paar E-Biker uns im Berg in einem schweren Gang und "La Paloma" pfeifend (ich übertreibe jetzt) überholt haben.
Es war für mich in diesem Augenblick auch schwer zu verstehen, dass diese Fahrer/innen zwischen uns mitmischten.
Das ist jetzt meine persönliche, höchst subjektive Meinung.
Dass ein technisch schwacher Fahrer eine Abfahrt blockiert, kann auch bei den "normalen" Rennen passieren. Damit muss man eben rechnen.
Allerdings sieht man diese Fahrer, nachdem man sie überholt hat, in der Regel nicht mehr wieder. Bei E-Bikern ist das anders: die rauschen im nächsten Berg gut gelaunt und pfeifend (siehe oben) wieder an einem vorbei. Und das ist dann ärgerlich...


----------



## -Robert- (17. September 2020)

@ActionGourmet : könnt ihr evtl. schon sagen wann die nachbestellten Buffs und auch die Preise für die Sieger zugeschickt werden? Werde da täglich nach gefragt. Danke!


----------



## ActionGourmet (17. September 2020)

-Robert- schrieb:


> @ActionGourmet : könnt ihr evtl. schon sagen wann die nachbestellten Buffs und auch die Preise für die Sieger zugeschickt werden? Werde da täglich nach gefragt. Danke!


Leidr nicht. Ich bin nicht direkt in der Agentur inMEDIA. Wenn Du magst, ruf doch dort einfach mal an:  06133 – 57 85 770


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (25. Oktober 2020)

Hat mittlerweile jemand schon etwas zugesandt bekommen, bei uns ist noch nichts angekommen, mein Kind fragt mittlerweile auch einmal wöchentlich nach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Robert- (25. Oktober 2020)

Ja, Buffs, Holzmedaille und ein Gutschein


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (25. Oktober 2020)

Wann kam das bei euch ca, daß ich den Postzeitraum eingrenzen kann?


----------



## -Robert- (25. Oktober 2020)

Vor zwei Wochen


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (25. Oktober 2020)

Danke, für die Info.


----------



## Haard_and_Heavy (22. August 2021)

Wer ist noch dabei?


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (23. August 2021)

Hab mich für die 65km Distanz angemeldet.
Wird mein erster Vulkanbike sein 

Wie ist die Strecke denn so beschaffen bzgl. technischem Anspruch? Mal so verglichen mit Neustadt a. d. Weinstraße?


----------



## Haard_and_Heavy (25. August 2021)

Servus,

fahre immer die 38 km. Weinstraße kenne ich nicht.
Bin die 65km nie gefahren, nur durch Zufall Teile beim Training, aber allgemein ist ist der Anspruch recht gering. STL 0-1. Alle außer 20 und 38 km müssen durch den Koulshore-Park mit Elementen aus Holz (https://www.vulkan.bike/koulshore-technik-parcours/).
Ansonsten ein bunter Mix mit vorwiegend Waldwegen, dann Asphalt, Singletrail, Wiese, Schotter. Nach 2-3 km etwa kommt ein Wurzeltrail wo viele ihre Trinkflasche verlieren. Dann am Schluss der Downhill zum Gemündener Maar runter mit vielen Wurzeln. Geht alles auch mit dem Hardtail.

LG


----------



## roooney86 (25. August 2021)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Hab mich für die 65km Distanz angemeldet.
> Wird mein erster Vulkanbike sein
> 
> Wie ist die Strecke denn so beschaffen bzgl. technischem Anspruch? Mal so verglichen mit Neustadt a. d. Weinstraße?



Vom technischen Anspruch gehört Daun definitiv zu den ganz leichten Marathons.


----------

